# Bachelor party ideas fishing/hunting related?



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm getting hitched in July and my best man is in Colorado with the rest of the groomsmen around the midwest making it a little tricky to plan for them. Anyone got any good outfitters for a day of big lake fishing or something along the lines of a hog or pheasant hunt or something? Any other ideas (minus strippers...) We're looking to keep it to a Fri-Sun thing b/c of work schedules, also a couple of the guys aren't hardcore outdoorsmen but instead make it up with drinking so something that accommodates both is ideal!


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

paintball, hunt each other. Most feilds offer rentals


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

Might consider camping at Stagecoach State Park - just upriver from Steamboat Springs. Huge reservoir to fish for pike, trout, and bass. Excellent flyfishing for trout on the Yampa River (bass and pike further downriver). Great hiking up the mountains. Drinking buddies can stay in camp or head to Steamboat Springs. Beautiful country. You'll want to go back.

Friends hiked Routt National Forest and caught their breakfast out of a high cold lake right next to their tents.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

My Bachelor party was out in the boonies. We had skeet shooting all day, set-up a rifle range, had about 5 grills running, 2 acre pond for fishing, some 3-d archery targets and mudd bogging with trucks. Seen some trucks in the mudd that shouldnt have been there.:lol: It sounded like a war zone all day with 15 or so guys racing for the bird/skeet. Then some guys had AR's and other rifles that held 30rds, pumping all day. We had some where around 100 people. 

Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms.:lol: Everyone held off on the heavy drinking, until the firearms where put away.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

CHASINEYES said:


> My Bachelor party was out in the boonies. We had skeet shooting all day, set-up a rifle range, had about 5 grills running, 2 acre pond for fishing, some 3-d archery targets and mudd bogging with trucks. Seen some trucks in the mudd that shouldnt have been there.:lol: It sounded like a war zone all day with 15 or so guys racing for the bird/skeet. Then some guys had AR's and other rifles that held 30rds, pumping all day. We had some where around 100 people.
> 
> Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms.:lol: Everyone held off on the heavy drinking, until the firearms where put away.


 
If ya ever get married again please let me know. :lol:


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

CHASINEYES said:


> My Bachelor party was out in the boonies. We had skeet shooting all day, set-up a rifle range, had about 5 grills running, 2 acre pond for fishing, some 3-d archery targets and mudd bogging with trucks. Seen some trucks in the mudd that shouldnt have been there.:lol: It sounded like a war zone all day with 15 or so guys racing for the bird/skeet. Then some guys had AR's and other rifles that held 30rds, pumping all day. We had some where around 100 people.
> 
> Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms.:lol: Everyone held off on the heavy drinking, until the firearms where put away.


 
This is my kind of bachelor party. Hell I wouldn't mind doing this every weekend!!


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

CHASINEYES said:


> My Bachelor party was out in the boonies. We had skeet shooting all day, set-up a rifle range, had about 5 grills running, 2 acre pond for fishing, some 3-d archery targets and mudd bogging with trucks. Seen some trucks in the mudd that shouldnt have been there.:lol: It sounded like a war zone all day with 15 or so guys racing for the bird/skeet. Then some guys had AR's and other rifles that held 30rds, pumping all day. We had some where around 100 people.
> 
> Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms.:lol: Everyone held off on the heavy drinking, until the firearms where put away.


 
Just think if there were some strippers there too!! ......LOL!!!! PERFECT!

Scott


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm getting married soon also and looking to do a hog "hunt". Couple guys, a ranch, and a whole bunch of meat for the freezer when we're done!


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

if you wanna go on a hog hunt, come to some downriver bars this weekend, you'll find plenty...:lol:


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

the flight club!!! u guys can go hunting for trim!!!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Go out on Lake Erie or saginaw Bay walleye fishing.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Firefighter said:


> I'm getting married soon also and looking to do a hog "hunt".


Then Montmorency County is your destination...


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Bill Collector Bob said:


> I'm getting hitched in July and my best man is in Colorado with the rest of the groomsmen around the midwest making it a little tricky to plan for them. Anyone got any good outfitters for a day of big lake fishing or something along the lines of a hog or pheasant hunt or something? Any other ideas (minus strippers...) We're looking to keep it to a Fri-Sun thing b/c of work schedules, also a couple of the guys aren't hardcore outdoorsmen but instead make it up with drinking so something that accommodates both is ideal!


For mine last August, we did a hog hunt at Hillbilly Hog Heaven which is in Deford. We had a blast and the guides are actually Hillbillies which made for a very entertaining day. Shot the pig on Friday had a roaster on saturday. The pig cooked all morning while 30 of us got **** faced at the golf course. Arrived back at my buddies just in time to eat, drink and play washers the rest of the evening. Hog Heaven was the cheapest too, I think $195 for a 200 lb pig.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I would consider a hunting trip to las vegas. Im told the doubble breasted mattress thrashers are in season.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

When my son-in-law married my daughter, he arranged a sporting clays shoot for his batchelor party. Went over very well.


----------



## duke7581 (Dec 30, 2008)

got married last fall we went duck huntin in the mornin shot skeet in afternoon and got really drunk that night and started all over the next day with the same thing although sat. or shooting wasn't quite as good. lol


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

For my buddy's wedding last year we went salmon fishing on Michigan.

We went with http://www.salmonheadcharters.com/
They rigged up 2 boats for us and got us into the fish hot and heavy!

Pic of our group


----------

